# Recommand me best summer gloves



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm looking for comfortable summer gloves.
Would you guys recommand me for one?
Price is not a big matter, but i'm anti-Rapha folk.
Please give me wise advice.

Regards.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Castelli Rosso Corsa are the best gloves I've ever owned. Just the right amount of padding and well placed. I also have a pair Specialized BG Gel gloves which are bulkier than the Castelli but nicely padded and comfortable on the bike.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Is there really a "best" of everything? For gloves, the answer is no. Buy some that strike your fancy.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I really like the PBK Team Mitts(Gloves).
Very comfortable.
Gel = $9.55
Pro = $4.38
PBK Gel Team Mitts - - - - - - - - - - - -PBK Pro Team Mitts
View attachment 161278
View attachment 161279

John


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

I've found out recently that the gloves without the Velcro Strap are best


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Are these for "just riding" or racing?
If for just riding, my 2 cents is that no gloves is the best way to go. If for racing, minimal padding and cheap are the two best factors for me.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Make sure you try them on before you buy them. Glove fit is extremely personal and different for every single person (and hand, for that matter).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't see how there can be a "best" when people have different needs/likes. Some like minimal padding, some lots of padding, some gel. 

I personally like some (not too much) padding, crochet backs, synthetic leather, and CHEAP -- so I don't worry about wearing them out, washing them frequently, and replacing when necessary. Oh, and FIT is most important. I also like to have two identical pairs, so I can throw one pair in the wash whenever it might be necessary, and still have a dry pair to wear. 

I can't see enough performance differences between gloves to justify much $. I consider them a wear item like tires -- except they wear out faster. If I wash them often enough to keep them from being gross, they they don't last more than a season or two, even switching between two pairs.

YMMV


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

I use gloves for a) terry cloth wipe (nose always run), b) sweaty grip, and c) caught in rain grip. My go to padded gloves are BG gel, but my sweat corroded some in less than 6 weeks. I am currently using cavelo non-padded slip on and I love them. I found padding to get in the way and dictate my grip and not always in the best way. As recommended above, try them on but also consider your riding style to determine if padding will enhance or take away from the ride.


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=73&product_id=1368053

Pearl Izumi Gel Vent. I have two pairs of these and they are great -- comfortable, durable and the gel padding doesn't compress over time. They also have a small terry pad on the thumb for wiping whatever needs to be wiped. They also come in a full-fingered version, so you can use the same line of gloves in the winter.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I've always used mtn bike gloves. Full fingered. Fox Sidewinders are my current choice. They ventilate well and don't notice any difference between my halfsies.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

On truly hot days, just the crotcheted backs and the leather palms. And most days, Pearl Izumi Slice.


----------



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

+1 on the Pearl Izumi Gel Vent gloves. Perfect padding (for me anyway), especially for long rides, and no velcro to snag on your cycling clothes in the wash.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 on the Specialized BG - I prefer the Gel or the Pro (the Pro doesn't have the velcro closure strap). So far, these have been my favorite over LG, Fox, and several others I have tried. YMMV.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've worn many brands of gloves throughout the years. Pearl Izumi's are my least favorite of all. Last time I had some, I used 3 pair per season riding about 7,000 mi. They literally fell apart. My favorites, and they have been for years are Spenco's. They're kind of pricey, but IMO very comfy. They have a web site you can ck out. They have all the different models pictured and described. I like the "rip its."

Spenco's aren't a popular choice, but glover are very personal like shoes & saddles. What suits one, may be a poor choice for another.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Like Mr. Versatile, I have used many gloves over the years - agree with him on the PI's - they wear out quickly - even faster if you wash them regularily.

I use Louis Garneau ergo gels very comfortable - have been using my current pair for about 6,000 miles - still plenty of life left.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm with onrhodes. No gloves. I don't race with 'em either. Yes, i'm stoopid, but every glove I've ever worn makes my left thumb go numb. And that ain't fun when you're riding.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

pdh777 said:


> Like Mr. Versatile, I have used many gloves over the years - agree with him on the PI's - they wear out quickly - even faster if you wash them regularily.
> 
> I use Louis Garneau ergo gels very comfortable - have been using my current pair for about 6,000 miles - still plenty of life left.


I purchased a pair of Pearl Izumi Attack gloves yesterday, 01-May-09. I used them on a ride for 46.5 miles today. The index finder joint to palm of hand was sooooo painful I had to take off the gloves and throw them away on the ride.:cryin: The fabric cut into my index finger to palm area sooo bad it caused bleeding. I have a swollen section of skin between the index finger and middle finger like a wart. 

I ride a race geometry frame set with the bars lower then the seat height. Evidently the pressure of the drop on the hands causes these gloves to roll tightly around the fingers. The mesh synthetic design weave in between the fingers cuts the in between your skin like a rough knife. I tossed them in the trash can after the ride. I wouldn't even consider to return them to the bike store and waste my time for $19.99. The seams just pulverized the skin between the fingers to a point its caused terrible pain. These were correctly sized gloves for my hands believe it or not.:mad2:


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have been using Mavic gloves - they're light, lightly padded, and fit well. Comparing them to the PI gel gloves they replaced, they're far more flexible and free. I am worried about their long-term durability, as they do stretch a bit when they go on.


----------

